# AEP Land w/ a Kayak



## bcraley76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Has anyone spent time fishing the AEP lands with their kayak? How did it go? Were you able to access the off the beaten path ponds using a kayak? Thinking of giving it a try this spring and any info you're willing to provide for a first timer would be appreciated. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Get a kayak carrier dolly.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I’ve done it many times in the past, but I have used a float tube on the last couple of trips (getting old sucks).

Take a light kayak that you are willing to beat-up…..and eat your Wheaties. I’ve tried kayak carts at AEP, but given the hostile terrain I found that simply dragging was a little more efficient most of the time...unless you plan just to fish the ponds near access roads. There are a lot of areas where you can pond hop with only a little dragging between ponds…..If possible do a shuttle. Study the aerial maps, and have a plan. Go light, not much gear needed to pull bass & gills out of the secluded pond (if they still exist).


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

What they said!!!


----------



## fisher person (Jul 2, 2004)

if you want to get serious at AEP go with a float tube or other inflatable


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

I have tried with a cart a few times to get to the back ones and had some success until I snapped the strap about a half mile from my truck. That made for some not so fun times with a jackson coosa hd and 5 rods. I have fixed everything up again and will probably get into it more this season. If you really want to bushwhack out there a float tube would be the best option.


----------



## bcraley76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Figured a backpack style float tube would be best. But I just bought this real nice Tarpon 120 and I want to use it. Even if I can't access the way off the beaten path spots. Have 4x4 and a cart with pneumatic tires so I figure I should be able to get into some action out there even if I can't to the spots that require a mile or more trek.


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

you will be fine to access the majority of the ponds out there with that setup. There are a few that I want to get to that are off of the beaten path, but a yak, cart, and 4wd will get you to almost everything out there. Many of the ponds have a road that people have obviously driven on, but there is a sign off of the main road stating that vehicles are not allowed beyond a certain point. I tend to pay heed to the sign as I would rather not pay a fine.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

In some spots, if you study the maps carefully you will find several ponds in sort of a "chain." You can have a fairly easy drag to the first pond, paddle through it, and have short portages to ponds farther back in. I've done that in a couple of spots at AEP. Paddling is a lot easier than dragging!


----------



## bcraley76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Planning a trip with friends for a weekend of kayak fishing and camping. Is there a reservation system for camping? Which camp puts us closest to the best fishing?


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Dude...you need to do some serious research on your own before you head out. You can NOT drive 4 wheelers there. You DO need a permit. It's free and all you have to do is sign it. There ARE designated camping areas. And lots of other stuff...
https://www.aep.com/environment/conservation/recland/


----------

